# Legend FP Faucets



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I made a repair on one today, was simple to take apart and easy to replace the 1/4 turn cartridge in it, anyone else get to fix these yet?


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

i have one to repair when weather warms up


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Never heard of them. Got any links?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is what they look like.


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't scare me, I just started installing them this year. No problems yet (knock on wood) Like any other ceramic disc cartridge, control the pressure (regulation, thermal expansion) and they will last.

It's hard to tell a customer their leaking hose bibb is caused by a few hundred bucks but it will save you a recall and get you referrals. Especially when you throw in the comments like "have you fixed a toilet lately? Or, dripping faucet? THAT'S where the pressure has been going." Seriously Ron, address their pressure issue.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sewerologist said:


> Don't scare me, I just started installing them this year. No problems yet (knock on wood) Like any other ceramic disc cartridge, control the pressure (regulation, thermal expansion) and they will last.
> 
> It's hard to tell a customer their leaking hose bibb is caused by a few hundred bucks but it will save you a recall and get you referrals. Especially when you throw in the comments like "have you fixed a toilet lately? Or, dripping faucet? THAT'S where the pressure has been going." Seriously Ron, address their pressure issue.


Not a pressure issue, probably cause by cold temps we had. I don't install this brand anyways, I use woodford, it was just cheaper to fix it with an $8 part. Not saying there no good, just saying there simple to fix.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My boss gets them all the time. Never had problems


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not a pressure issue, probably cause by cold temps we had. I don't install this brand anyways, I use woodford, it was just cheaper to fix it with an $8 part. Not saying there no good, just saying there simple to fix.


 
Cold temps won't affect the cartridge. I only started using them this year because of all the problems with Woodford. Sloped more than they spec with no hose connected in the winter months and they STILL split. Why are they the only manufacturer to offer a relief valve? Because of their piss poor design. It helped to remove their "back check", but not totally.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You mean the vacuum breaker on the top of them? It prevent contamination back into the water supply, required on all hosebibs here.

They split cause who ever installed them did not install them correctly, they need a slight pitch on them so water won't stay trapped in it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You mean the vacuum breaker on the top of them? It prevent contamination back into the water supply, required on all hosebibs here.
> 
> They split cause who ever installed them did not install them correctly, they need a slight pitch on them so water won't stay trapped in it.


Thank you Ron!
Not only that, but the HO must remove the hose!

Vaccume breakers are code required here as well


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

No, the stupid little washer mounted on the stem internally near the seat. 

And slope or no slope, hose or no hose. Woodford. Split.

Ron, do you do service? AND, installs? Don't take that the wrong way, just curious.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I do it all, why do you ask? I don't have a problem with woodford, if a problem happen on the stem assembly I just swap stems the the same from a new one. Fixes the problem every time.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

I installed one for a friend a few years ago and not a single issue with it.


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

And when I said stupid little washer, I wasn' talking about the bibb washer. There is a bonnet style washer on the stem, (back check, yea, lol..)

Back checking what? The vac breaker? Rediculous. 

Lets overly protect everone so noone can afford any protection.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sewerologist said:


> Why are they the only manufacturer to offer a relief valve? Because of their piss poor design. It helped to remove their "back check", but not totally.


Where do you say washer. You mentioned nothing of a washer till after this post after you said this, did I miss something?


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry, distraction in my office didn't allow me to type as fast as you. 

Just trying to help. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Never asked for help, take what, I don't have a problem with legend, was only asking if anyone else has had to fix one, there a good faucet and easy to fix if it does leak, nothing last forever.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

This thread TOTALLY lost me ! WTF are we figuring out ??

Cal


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Cal said:


> This thread TOTALLY lost me ! WTF are we figuring out ??
> 
> Cal


i figured that sewerologist don't like woodford


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I install Legends on all non-spec'ed jobs, resi or commercial. Usually on commercial construction, Woodford is spec'ed. I haven't had to service a Legend yet.


----------

